# Foot Spa for Steeping Juice



## FuSioN (28/11/15)

Hi there,

I am busy making DIY juice but the process takes to long for me to get a good recipe tested.

I checked for an Ultrasonic cleaner which seems to work well however to get one that is big enough to do descent sized bottles with becomes very pricey.

Does anyone know if a foot spa would have the same effect? Thinking heat, bubbles, movement... Surely it will steep faster than normal cupboard steeping?

I dont mind the wait if I know whats coming out of the cupboard so its mostly for testing.

Any feedback from those that know of may have tried it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (28/11/15)

Yip, it will speed up the process but not quite as well as a USC.


----------



## blujeenz (28/11/15)

Waste of money.
The bubbles are usually produced by an aquarium style air pump and will feel great on the feet, however I fail to see how lights and bubbles will assist steeping, heat can be better got from a yoghurt maker, unless youre looking at an ultrasonic foot spa?

A cheaper option is Infrasonic stirring (12000hz) with one of those vibrating tungsten tip engravers(R140 @ macinery mart). 
You'd need to make a custom cradle to strap the bottle in and attach to the engraver for shaking, or probably easier, make a longer probe to insert into the ejuice bottle and vibrate the contents directly.


----------



## Kareem (28/11/15)

Footspa don't work, tried it. Seems the vibration is too weak. 

Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (28/11/15)

Nothing can beat Father Time for steeping...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

